# coxidosis???



## sammy86 (Oct 18, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone can give me some info on this? I can only seem to find it about birds not rabbits. 

The breeder I'm getting my bunnies from said that one of the original babies I had chosen died possibly due to the treatment of coxidosis. She also said that it might have been down to stress too...So I'm wondering whether its common place that kits die? or am i being fibbed to?

ta,


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

At what age did the baby die?


----------



## sammy86 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> At what age did the baby die?


5 weeks 

cute little thing- shame


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I am assuming you mean Coccidiosis here.

It can affect even the best cared for buns, but if you are concerned, than walk away.

The symptoms, cause, prevention and treatment of coccidiosis in rabbits

Have a read of this.


----------



## sammy86 (Oct 18, 2009)

Ah ha that will be why i could not find any info- due to the spelling mistake.

So would you be concerned if a breeder was treating a baby bun for this? or think it was fine? Not to sure what to think.

thanks for the link


----------

